# Acheté un macbook pro aux USA via Apple store US



## jacky68 (15 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement à NYC et je souhaiterai profiter du taux du $ en m'achetant un macbook pro.

En ayant été au app store de la 5e Avenue, on m'a dit que le clavier FR était payant.

Je me suis donc dit que j'allais me l'acheter sur le site iTunes Store US et me le faire livrer.

Problème: ma carte visa FR ne passe pas ..

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2011)

Normalement, si tu fais livrer à une adresse américaine il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis de carte.


----------



## nifex (16 Juillet 2011)

Il existe des sites qui propsent des numeros de cartes us en echange d une commission. Mais je ne me rapelle plus des noms de ces sites.


----------

